# Worlds Fastest Rubik's Cube solving Robot



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 23, 2016)

k wat. seems like it can solve it under 1.3 everytime, two 1.1x and a 1.04 in this video


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 23, 2016)

Dang, that's crazy! With speeds like that, I bet sub-1s aren't too rare...


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Jan 23, 2016)

"I'm going to hand scramble it like I will on the competition day"
When will these people learn...


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 23, 2016)

How does the cube not pop?


----------



## willi pilz (Jan 23, 2016)

Seems to be a good way to break cubes in. (or not)


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> How does the cube not pop?


Accurate turning!


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 23, 2016)

Quote:"How does the cube not pop?"
It's not a cube, it's a continuum transfunctioner.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 23, 2016)

I wonder if the times would improve with a modern speedcube...


----------



## TheSeppomania (Jan 23, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I wonder if the times would improve with a modern speedcube...



Yeah, defenitly.


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 23, 2016)

EpiCuber7 said:


> "I'm going to hand scramble it like I will on the competition day"
> When will these people learn...



Guiness say you must have a hand scramble when attempting a record of this kind


----------



## Kudz (Jan 23, 2016)

Hah, sub felicks!
Gotta do that xcenter mod =|


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 24, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I wonder if the times would improve with a modern speedcube...


They could write the software to allow a certain amount of corner cutting, so it would not have to complete a whole move before the next. That should shave some time off.


----------



## gyroninja (Jan 24, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> They could write the software to allow a certain amount of corner cutting, so it would not have to complete a whole move before the next. That should shave some time off.



They are using a zanchi right now. Might not be the most modern cube though.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 24, 2016)

Imagine trying this with Mitch's sandy cube...


----------



## CubePro (Jan 24, 2016)

I wonder what would happen if we pop a piece out, flip it and put it back in >: - )


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 24, 2016)

What size Zhanchi are they using?
I would design the equipment around the 42mm model if I was going to attempt this, it has the potential for more speed, I think.


----------



## willi pilz (Jan 24, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> What size Zhanchi are they using?
> I would design the equipment around the 42mm model if I was going to attempt this, it has the potential for more speed, I think.



That's true, i never thought about that.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 24, 2016)

Welp, my science teacher just sent me this video saying, "Beat this!"


----------



## stoic (Jan 24, 2016)

With reference to the hand scrambling, I noticed this on the Guinness site here about a previous record:



> Following the Guinness World Records guidelines, the cube had to meet the stipulations of the World Cube Association, and was scrambled prior to the attempt according to the official rules that human Rubik's cube competitors abide by.


----------



## EMI (Jan 24, 2016)

This is so much less impressive than the Cube Stormer robot tbh. The Cube Stormer does not require these modifications to the cube _and_ scans the cube beforehand, and all that in four seconds. This one just uses six very accurate motors, and moves of the solution translate 1:1 to the motor twists. Nothing special behind that if you ask me.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 24, 2016)

EMI said:


> This is so much less impressive than the Cube Stormer robot tbh. The Cube Stormer does not require these modifications to the cube _and_ scans the cube beforehand, and all that in four seconds. This one just uses six very accurate motors, and moves of the solution translate 1:1 to the motor twists. Nothing special behind that if you ask me.



It looks like it is scanning the cube as part of it's time to me. I'm pretty sure that's required for the GWR.


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 25, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It looks like it is scanning the cube as part of it's time to me. I'm pretty sure that's required for the GWR.



They should use a stackmat... start the timer, load the robot, wait for robot, unload the robot, stop the timer.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 25, 2016)

Logiqx said:


> They should use a stackmat... start the timer, load the robot, wait for robot, unload the robot, stop the timer.


Pretty sure that's just Feliks (joke).


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 25, 2016)

It would certainly be more of a spectacle if the robot did have to pick up a randomly oriented/positioned cube from the mat first.


----------

